# Just a couple more weeks



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

until the new litter is due. I'm so excited I can hardly contain myself especially after our first chosen litter failed to produce any males. The dam had 8 beautiful girls.

I've got everything crossed for some males in this litter. 

Here's the sire.
VA2 (USA 2010) Jaro von Avenir - German shepherd dog

Here's the dam.
V Xandra von Schneiden Fels - German shepherd dog

This will be our new obedience/Rally prospect. Would love to do Schutzhund but there's no where to train within a three hour radius of us.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

what a beautiful pair! So exciting! I'm finally almost there.. few more days until we pick up our pup!


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Josie/Zeus said:


> what a beautiful pair! So exciting! I'm finally almost there.. few more days until we pick up our pup!


Thanks! I'm hoping our new puppy has that gorgeous black mask. That would just be icing on the cake. Truly, I'll be happy with a healthy, bouncing, baby boy.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Congrats! All these new puppies are giving me puppy fever.:crazy: I hope you get your baby boy out of this pairing. I can't wait for puppy pics. Keep us posted.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

JustMeLeslie said:


> Congrats! All these new puppies are giving me puppy fever.:crazy: I hope you get your baby boy out of this pairing. I can't wait for puppy pics. Keep us posted.


Thanks! I can't wait for puppy breath.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Gorgeous pair, hope that the male puppy you have been waiting on is even more than you've been wishing for. Fingers crossed for a male.

I agree that black mask is a wow factor. :wub:


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> Gorgeous pair, hope that the male puppy you have been waiting on is even more than you've been wishing for. Fingers crossed for a male.
> 
> I agree that black mask is a wow factor. :wub:


Thanks a bunch! I'm excited to see what this pair produces. Jaro was bred to Xandra's daughter (Teela) and the puppies were amazing. I'm hoping Xandra and Jaro produce the same.


----------

